# Realistic (Not Really) Dragofish



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Just putting this out there.

Long story short, I want to upgrade my two boys. I need to raise a whopping $427.27 -- maybe more. So, I've started practicing turning fish into dragons or vice versa. I just want to see how much interest there is....

Below is an uncolored Dragofish of my Betta, Carlos. I'll color it later to give you an idea of what the colored version looks like, but that is pretty much the extent of my abilities.

A colored portrait would probably be around $5, depending on how detailed you want it. A "sketch" would be around a dollar. I can do all the different tail types, too. Carl is a CT -- I'd just struggle a bit with Doubletails, because of the heart-shape. But I'd work it out.

Dragofish can also have acceptors added, along with specific markings and upper scale shapes.

Annnyyyywaaaayyyyy, here's example one.


Fffgggggggg it's sideways. One second.


ETA it won't let me change the photo. I'll do a before and after when it's done.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Alright, done. It took
Me a total of 2 1/2 hours to finish.


Whyyyyy u b sidewayzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh, I forgot to add- when my dad gets home, I can scan these.

I think I will do $4 a piece, with every one being colored. That way, if 100 of you want a picture (which I know, it won't happen), I'd get $400 for my art.



Dream Big, right? XD I think I'll start an ad in the marketplace, but I'll start taking requests, 2 at a time, here.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Sad. 58 views an nobody is interested?


Okay. Today after I get home I'll post more *scanned* pictures LOL. Full details below.

I need to raise a whopping $400.00 -- maybe more. So, I've started practicing turning fish into dragons or vice versa. Each portrait will be *$2*. Please keep in mind, I am only 14. >.< My only way of earning money is from you guys, the bettafish.com community, and my own neighborhood (ex. Garage sales, dog walking, mowing the lawn.) Anyway, for the portrait, you automatically get a colored version. You can choose *markers, crayons, or colored pencils*. I personally like the colored pencils best, because I can shade & blend colors easier. You can also add *accessories, an element theme, and/or scars (fin biting? LOL)*. I can *blend, shade, and detail* as much as you want, but if you want a super-realistic dragon, I might charge more. 

Below, please tell me *your betta's color, gender, eye color, and fin type* along with *details, coloring tool, and accessories/etc.*

*I can also do other pets! Just use the above criteria, but insert your pet's fur/feather/scale color, gender, eye color, and breed.*


----------

